# **** Blue Angelfish Video Journal ****



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi all this is my VIDEO Journal:

Here is a video of the 130G planted community tank. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWnHHk_UwRg

I have 3 breeding pairs of Blue Angelfish in my big tank, so I decided to breed them. Two days after putting them into a new tank we have eggs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6kFcw4nLz0

3 day old eggs changing into wigglers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVZnmrt7F2Q

Day 4 ( Wigglers)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtmqMLAD74c

Day 7 ( the family) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI1W4zva3I0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsSebVuLhPQ

Angelfish can get quite aggressive when they have fry around 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4K_OcvS-Zo

They will even attack you!!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isMlY8_VRTU

After not believing it the first time I tried again!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6T3mf-2BFI

I stop bugging them since it stresses them out and left them alone with the fry. The next day I took out the parents and attempted to feed the fry. Success !!!!! full bellies !!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQrsg0_yUJQ

The fry are growing fast. ( DAY 21) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UmxNPWEcY4

They are getting bigger everyday ( 1 MONTH) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYO_eCbjjmM

Growing fast. A lot are forming grown up fins ( 1 1/2 MONTH) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZrjRCtW_uE&context=C396eb48ADOEgsToPDskL5nKVtpnQS5wjHrZci2G_4

Blue Angelfish Fry ( 2 MONTHS)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aa2dVGJ9ss&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Close up zoom video ( 2 MONTHS)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thRXUW_B-qE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Which brings us to present day. I will add videos of their progression. 
Thanks for watching


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying your videos of these little guys! Any idea what you plan to do with them all?


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Really pretty blue angels you have there. If I had the space I'd love to have some haha


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

***** 2 1/2 months ******

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq5R...xt=C3ebdc60UDOEgsToPDskIROHYY22xbdv91v16_rODK


----------



## Rudy (Sep 18, 2008)

**** 3 Month Old Fry ****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2oxH5V7OCQ


**** 3 1/2 Month Old Fry ****

The biggest ones are now loonie size. I have saved 7 for myself and sold the rest. Since angelfish have so many fry some are bound to be different. Notice there are 3 that are almost an albino color ( no stripes, no dark color, no red eye ) .
I find these to be pretty interesting because these could be the next gen blue/albino angelfish once I get them to breed.....providing that they stay like they are. Let see what develops .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwR3...DvjVQa1PpcFNsSakXyiNmGDZ3NQHmaUU7rQWGZJXsX1E=


**** 3 1/2 Month Old Fry *** (Part 2) Albino Angel Up close

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAyL...DvjVQa1PpcFNsSakXyiNmGBNU_oyodLkhs6KdjcWQoP8=


----------

